# OTUZCO - CAPITAL DE LA FE



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Esta provincia se encuentra ubicada en la region de La Libertad, la ciudad esta situada a 2 horas de Trujillo.
La ciudad tiene una población de 25 000 habitantes aproximadamente y esta a 2627 m.s.n.m.









iglesia de Otuzco









interior de la iglesia









plaza de armas









plaza de armas









Inmaculada Virgen de la Puerta de Otuzco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sé que la virgen de la puerta tiene mucho devotos, la plaza de armas se ve agradable.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

en un viaje pase por esta localidad,gracias por las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buuuu! Lulú había prometido que si salía elegida presidente, iría a la peregrinación de la Virgen de la Puerta...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias por las fotos, pequeño el pueblo, pero bastante comercial (y poco agraciado)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pero la Iglesa si està en algodòn ah. Me gusta mucho, quizà porque prefiero la arquitectura religiosa sin muchos remilgos y más sencilla.

A mi me parece un poco tìpico de la zona, muy austero quizà, pero se ve mucho movimiento comercial, quiza se atribuya a que la foto fue tomada un fin de semana... no sè.

Me parece super que se pongan estas fotosy se hagan estos threads elmiocid, solo asì conocemos mucho mas de nuestro paìs.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Bonito pueblo, pero solo para pasar un dia...


----------

